# Nex5rk?



## sweetypie (Feb 9, 2014)

Wondering what everyone's opinion is on this camera...really didnt know sony was known for their cameras ...i like the compact size but not sure of its quality ...thanks for any input


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 10, 2014)

Well, it depends on what you mean by "quality". I don't think there are many NEX users on this forum, so you may not get a lot of feedback.
The Sony NEX line does have a number of good cameras.
I have the NEX-3, which is one of two of the first models released (along with the 5). I find the IQ pretty good in comparison to my Sony A57. 
The 5R is an update to the sensor. Many legacy lens shooters like the 5R, but I got the 3 for it's price and it is not that much under the 5R ... and since I use it for manual focus lenses I really don't care about most of the features.


----------



## sweetypie (Feb 10, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> Well, it depends on what you mean by "quality". I don't think there are many NEX users on this forum, so you may get a lot of feedback. The Sony NEX line does have a number of good cameras. I have the NEX-3, which is one of two of the first models released (along with the 5). I find the IQ pretty good in comparison to my Sony A57. The 5R is an update to the sensor. Many legacy lens shooters like the 5R, but I got the 3 for it's price and it is not that much under the 5R ... and since I use it for manual focus lenses I really don't care about most of the features.



Thank you


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 10, 2014)

What do you intend to use it for ? ... and what is your budget ... I am assuming you are looking to purchase one ?


----------



## sweetypie (Feb 11, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> What do you intend to use it for ? ... and what is your budget ... I am assuming you are looking to purchase one ?



I enjoy taking scenic photos & of course the family...this will b my first dslr & was hoping to get a camera i can use for a long time ...was hoping not to go over $1000. But i want a decent reliable camera. I want to try out different lenses as i go along.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 11, 2014)

Ah, the NEX-5R is not an DSLR ... it is a mirrorless camera. Different in operation/usage ... more like an interchangeable lens P&S (with higher quality images and manual controls).

You can get a lot of good cameras for that budget.


----------



## sweetypie (Feb 11, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> Ah, the NEX-5R is not an DSLR ... it is a mirrorless camera. Different in operation/usage ... more like an interchangeable lens P&S (with higher quality images and manual controls).  You can get a lot of good cameras for that budget.



Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm a NEX 7 user, and I've used a nex 5 (the first one) and the image quality on the nex 5 is fantastic! However- unless they have changed things from the first generation, you have to go into the menu to change the basic settings (ISO, shutter and aperture) which is a big downside for me. If you want to shoot in manual mode, you want those settings at your finger tips.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 12, 2014)

This camera would be fine for what you want to do. Quality is good for the price and there are lots of different lenses out there for e-mount cameras now.


----------



## jfrabat (Feb 12, 2014)

I agree; for what you want, the camera you suggest will work just fine.  If you are looking for something a bit more "serious" (as in more functions), look higher up in the NEX lineup, but the 3RK is actually quite good for its price range.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 12, 2014)

sweetypie said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, the NEX-5R is not an DSLR ... it is a mirrorless camera. Different in operation/usage ... more like an interchangeable lens P&S (with higher quality images and manual controls).  You can get a lot of good cameras for that budget.
> ...



Ah, too many cameras (new and used) can be purchased with lens for under $1000.00

So far you have three criteria ... small physical size, interchangeable lenses, long time before replacement.
You can get used NEX-6's for cheap now, example http://www.keh.com/camera/Sony-E-System-Camera-Outfits/1/sku-SE019991303870?r=FE
... or wait for the new Sony A6000 to be released. 

There will be others that will give opinion about the Fuji or Olympus line.


----------

